# Seeking Refuge



## Black Hills Tj

Seeking refuge...asylum if you will. Am I safe over here?


----------



## Schreckeng

I am as well.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Ahhh...welcome to the underground!!!


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Me 3. Bet you guys were so bored without me
 lol


----------



## Black Hills Tj

You have no idea! I'm beyond upset with the admin of TPT. I personally feel disrespected, and that takes a lot.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Here's a little blip of the nonsense going on at TPT.



somewhatshocked said:


> Dear Black Hills Tj,
> 
> You have received a warning at The Planted Tank Forum.
> 
> Reason:
> 
> -------
> 
> Inappropriate Content
> 
> Your thread was shut down for reasons explained by another moderator. If you had an issue with that, you should have contacted the moderation team. It is never appropriate to create a post complaining about an action of the moderation team. Our decision is final.
> 
> You're welcome to your opinion, to support the troops, etc but remember - keep politics out of everything, at all costs. This is a forum frequented by children and political discussion of any sort ("Freedom isn't Free") will not be removed.
> 
> A post like this, minus your complaints about moderation, is not appropriate for the WTB/RAOK section, and is more appropriate for Lounge discussion because you aren't offering an item.
> 
> In the future, please adhere to our guidelines and don't attempt to complain to other moderators (me) about what another moderator has done. We make decisions as a group.
> 
> -------
> 
> Original Post:
> 
> https://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/posts/3854249/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I'd like to take a moment to once again thank our past and present men and women of the armed services, as well as their families. Signing on the dotted line takes a lot of guts, and you guys are incredible. Also, the families...wives, children, brothers, sisters, parents, etc. of these amazing men and women that serve offer more support than anyone can ever imagine. If you have not put in any time, or considered it, please look into it. Go talk to a recruiter. Do something.
> 
> Second, I'd like to apologize for the closing of the other thread. Due to recent events that are out of my control, despite my efforts, the original RAOK thread has been shut down. For this...I am sorry.
> 
> Third, I would like to present to you...the winners of my 4th of July/Military Appreciation RAOK.
> 
> Everyone that participated in the thread will be receiving a package of Red Cherry Shrimp from me. Those who selflessly signed on the dotted line will be receiving their shrimp completely free of charge. The other participants need only pay shipping. Thank you so, so very much for your time, efforts, and most of all...your respect and gratitude for our men and women in the service.
> 
> When I started this RAOK, I intended to honor and show our appreciation for our troops. However, as the thread developed...I was in awe. Not only had I accomplished my goal, but l had moved people whom I had never talked to before in my life...to do something incredible. I received PMs thanking me for what I did. I received PMs informing me that my actions had caused them to send care packages, handmade cards, etc to our troops overseas. This my friends...is truly inspiring and incredible. After the thread was closed, I received countless messages asking about it and telling me how disappointed they were that the thread was gone. I only wish the moderator that closed the thread could see the emotion and energy that filled that thread.
> 
> Thank you again for everything. I may or may not be around much anymore, but you all know where to find me.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Black Hills TJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warnings serve as a reminder to you of the forum's rules, which you are expected to understand and follow.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> The Planted Tank Forum
Click to expand...


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Welp...guess I won't be accessing those conversations.



> You have been banned for the following reason:
> instigating, won't give it a rest
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: 07-28-2013, 10:00 PM


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Oh thats beyond ridiculous. 
How pigheaded and petty of them.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Oh thats beyond ridiculous.
> How pigheaded and petty of them.


I wish I could post the rest of the conversation I was having with SomeWhatShocked. He was extremely rude and straight up disrespectful.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

I'm here. I got banned.


> You have been banned for the following reason:
> mocking guidelines, nasty behavior, insulting others
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: 07-28-2013, 10:00 PM


----------



## Black Hills Tj

What sucks is...I have no desire to go back to TPT. BUT...I owe some folks shrimp, and now I have no way of contacting them.


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> I wish I could post the rest of the conversation I was having with SomeWhatShocked. He was extremely rude and straight up disrespectful.


Im not surprised. He always seems rude and snippy.
I wish you could get the convo, id like to see the rest. My messages get sent to my email too so I have a duplicate or coorespondance in case i ever had a dispute with a seller. I got screwed on ebay once by mot saving communication. :/


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> What sucks is...I have no desire to go back to TPT. BUT...I owe some folks shrimp, and now I have no way of contacting them.


Id be more than happy to cntact them for you since im not banned.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Id be more than happy to cntact them for you since im not banned.


If you can link them here, or give them my e-mail, I'd greatly appreciate it.

[email protected]


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Im not surprised. He always seems rude and snippy.
> I wish you could get the convo, id like to see the rest. My messages get sent to my email too so I have a duplicate or coorespondance in case i ever had a dispute with a seller. I got screwed on ebay once by mot saving communication. :/


Its supposedly only a 10 day ban, so you can bet your bottom I'll be retrieving all of my messages.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

> You have been banned for the following reason:
> mocking guidelines, nasty behavior, insulting others
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: 07-28-2013, 10:00 PM


The funny thing is the only thing he has against me is 1 PM we had with each other. Besides that I didn't mock, insult, or nasty anyone


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> If you can link them here, or give them my e-mail, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> [email protected]


No problem. Ill do that tonight.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> The funny thing is the only thing he has against me is 1 PM we had with each other. Besides that I didn't mock, insult, or nasty anyone


Do you have that Oprah pic saved? I need a pic here.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Black Hills Tj said:


> Do you have that Oprah pic saved? I need a pic here.


 No but I can make another one.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> No but I can make another one.


That'd be great...I think we need something to laugh at right now other than the ridiculousness that is the TPT admin.


----------



## Black Hills Tj




----------



## Black Hills Tj

Where's my sauce boss at?


----------



## kingjombeejoe

I can't get the picture this time for some reason but this is where it can be found. http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3v89dz/


----------



## Black Hills Tj




----------



## Black Hills Tj

Ugh its quiet so far


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Ok im back
All entrants have been pm 'd with a link here.
Phew, should have copyd and pasted instead of typing that every time. Lol duh moment.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Ok im back
> All entrants have been pm 'd with a link here.
> Phew, should have copyd and pasted instead of typing that every time. Lol duh moment.


Part of being a female, I think.  Thanks a ton though!


----------



## kingjombeejoe

So who else got banned? I keep getting emails about PMs that I can't see and I can't go on to change my email settings


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> So who else got banned? I keep getting emails about PMs that I can't see and I can't go on to change my email settings


Ditto...inbox is full. I had CLM PM all the RAOK entrants.


----------



## anwin8D

Cat fight!


----------



## Black Hills Tj

KJJ, I signed up on darkstar, but I can't see my messages when I enter them in the chat? May have something to do with the flash settings on this work computer, and I can't update/change anything


----------



## Black Hills Tj

anwin8D said:


> Cat fight!


What a cluster F


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Youre welcome. 
my femaleness needs a computer. Or a new phone. Would make foruming much simpler.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Youre welcome.
> my femaleness needs a computer. Or a new phone. Would make foruming much simpler.


I'm sure it would. If I'm not mistaken, I owe you some shrimp.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Black Hills Tj said:


> KJJ, I signed up on darkstar, but I can't see my messages when I enter them in the chat? May have something to do with the flash settings on this work computer, and I can't update/change anything


I saw you on there. You had the default photo as your avatar which is fitting since its a kid in a dunce cap and "I will be good" written over and over on the blackboard behind him


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> I'm sure it would. If I'm not mistaken, I owe you some shrimp.


Yep.  and Im so excited, i have no males right now and 6 sadlled females. Lol


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Yep.  and Im so excited, i have no males right now and 6 sadlled females. Lol


You should be able to get 10-20 shrimp out of each saddled female. Males must have died off after hooking up with the girlies.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> I saw you on there. You had the default photo as your avatar which is fitting since its a kid in a dunce cap and "I will be good" written over and over on the blackboard behind him


So maybe its accurate...big deal


----------



## Schreckeng

Sorry for being M.I.A


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Schreckeng said:


> Sorry for being M.I.A


Lemme guess...video games again?


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> You should be able to get 10-20 shrimp out of each saddled female. Males must have died off after hooking up with the girlies.
> well 2 havr been saddled but not berried for a month, tue other 4 got saffled yesterday, after tye death of my only male.
> i dont think ill get babies untill your shrimp arrive and start the party. Lol


----------



## Schreckeng

Black Hills Tj said:


> Lemme guess...video games again?


Yup...


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Schreckeng said:


> Sorry for being M.I.A


What video games do you play?


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Schreckeng said:


> Yup...


At least you aren't drinking Icehouse tonight...yet. ray:


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Black Hills Tj said:


> Males must have died off after hooking up with the girlies.


Isn' that what always happens :axe::moony:


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> well 2 havr been saddled but not berried for a month, tue other 4 got saffled yesterday, after tye death of my only male.
> i dont think ill get babies untill your shrimp arrive and start the party. Lol


So should I just send males? Haha


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> Isn' that what always happens :axe::moony:


If they even make it that far!!!


----------



## kingjombeejoe

This site has better smilies :usa: :usa2: :amen: :drinkers: :icon_hang:fish: ainkille


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> So should I just send males? Haha


haha no, with my luck then all the girls would become randomly infertile. Lol better send an assortment.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> This site has better smilies :usa: :usa2: :amen: :drinkers: :icon_hang:fish: ainkille


Did you just make a political statement?


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> haha no, with my luck then all the girls would become randomly infertile. Lol better send an assortment.


Any responses from the folks from the RAOK?


----------



## CheyLillymama22

:supz:

Hahaha! Yeah it does have better smilies


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> Any responses from the folks from the RAOK?


Not yet. Peachii is on bettafish.com with me, i can cstch her there tomorrow.ill just have to keep waiting for tue others.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Not yet. Peachii is on bettafish.com with me, i can cstch her there tomorrow.ill just have to keep waiting for tue others.


I tried to PM who I could, but I ran out of time before getting s***canned


----------



## David4039

Dang! You really take the party with you hu TJ


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> I tried to PM who I could, but I ran out of time before getting s***canned


That sucks.
I laughed at their reason for susoending you. Lol, "instigating "?
So ridiculous. They got their panties in a wad.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

David4039 said:


> Dang! You really take the party with you hu TJ


Burned that one right into the ground. Mods are seriously blankety blank blankety blank blank over there. OUT OF THEIR MINDS!


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> That sucks.
> I laughed at their reason for susoending you. Lol, "instigating "?
> So ridiculous. They got their panties in a wad.


Don't forget "won't give it a rest"


----------



## CheyLillymama22

David4039 said:


> Dang! You really take the party with you hu TJ


yay
More peeps.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> yay
> More peeps.


I know how to party, and tick people off apparently. I guess honoring the fallen and showing our support for our military was just too offensive and political. Site must be full of flaming libs if that's truly the case.


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> Don't forget "won't give it a rest"


do their rules state "users agree to give it a rest"?
Lol usually a suspension includes reference to a specific violation. Lol I get banned from mom forums occasionally


----------



## Schreckeng

CheyLillymama22 said:


> What video games do you play?


Too many to count


----------



## David4039

You guys are either nightowls or on a different time zone. It's 1am here so I am usually left to play catch up in the morning. It was definately a shock to see the thread get closed.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Black Hills Tj said:


> I know how to party, and tick people off apparently. I guess honoring the fallen and showing our support for our military was just too offensive and political. Site must be full of flaming libs if that's truly the case.


What's adds to the ridiculousness level, is that somewhat shocked made a point to tell me that the forum was run by a CANADIAN based company. Sorry for showing a little USA pride...NOT!!!


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> I know how to party, and tick people off apparently. I guess honoring the fallen and showing our support for our military was just too offensive and political. Site must be full of flaming libs if that's truly the case.


apparently.
i honestly dont understand what the problem was.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

David4039 said:


> You guys are either nightowls or on a different time zone. It's 1am here so I am usually left to play catch up in the morning. It was definately a shock to see the thread get closed.


Which one? :|

I work 2000-0500


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> apparently.
> i honestly dont understand what the problem was.


I received an infraction for my post saying that you found yourself a sugar daddy, saying that it was inappropriate and offensive?


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> What's adds to the ridiculousness level, is that somewhat shocked made a point to tell me that the forum was run by a CANADIAN based company. Sorry for showing a little USA pride...NOT!!!


Wow. Thats just too crazy. Wonder if thats the real reason tyey got all whiney.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

He told me i wasn't banned out of courtesy and then banned me anyways and said there are young children who read what i had to say. What did I say? I guess we don't want our children reading about how soldiers deserve respect


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Black Hills Tj said:


> I received an infraction for my post saying that you found yourself a sugar daddy, saying that it was inappropriate and offensive?


 HA, I think they just were mad that we were having fun without them and started fishing for reasons.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> He told me i wasn't banned out of courtesy and then banned me anyways and said there are young children who read what i had to say. What did I say? I guess we don't want our children reading about how soldiers deserve respect


The RAOK results thread was locked because I made it political, and he removed the image I posted in it saying that I was pushing my political views on people? I thought supporting the men and women that give their lives for our country was pretty much universal?

Yeah, I received an infraction for that one as well.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> HA, I think they just were mad that we were having fun without them and started fishing for reasons.


You mean that a thread with 20+ people participating in and winning stuff that is extremely popular is a bad thing? Oh ok...better shut that one down then.


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> I received an infraction for my post saying that you found yourself a sugar daddy, saying that it was inappropriate and offensive?


No way! If it didnt offend me, what gave anybody else the right to be offended?
it was clearly a joke. Btw, my husband was reafing over my shoulder and found that so funny he changed his contact name in my phone to "Suga Daddy". Lol


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> No way! If it didnt offend me, what gave anybody else the right to be offended?
> it was clearly a joke. Btw, my husband was reafing over my shoulder and found that so funny he changed his contact name in my phone to "Suga Daddy". Lol


Ridiculous and pathetic doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Black Hills Tj said:


> You mean that a thread with 20+ people participating in and winning stuff that is extremely popular is a bad thing? Oh ok...better shut that one down then.


I think they forget sometimes that websites are driven on traffic. So shut down a thread because it had too many posts in a short time makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> HA, I think they just were mad that we were having fun without them and started fishing for reasons.


Oh snap...I wish I could access it, but...

Somewhatshocked took a screenshot of my profile when the activity said "private messaging Kingjombeejoe" and said, something like "you and your pal"(<<<<exact words)....(paraphrase>>>>>)better just leave it alone or I'll ban you both.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> I think they forget sometimes that websites are driven on traffic. So shut down a thread because it had too many posts in a short time makes a lot of sense.


No kidding. I'm on a lot of forums as well, and as soon as I have access to my pms again, I'll be sharing the story on the WWW.

Sorry for being good at something and getting people excited to do more than just beg for free stuff.


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> Ridiculous and pathetic doesn't even begin to describe it.


wonder if someone actually reported the comment or if they went picking through after the fact looking foe ajything to complain about.


----------



## anwin8D

Sorry guys I had to wade through all the cow pies at TPT before I got here. I seriously don't think any American would be offended to honor our troops. Heck I don't even think the Taliban would either.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

anwin8D said:


> Sorry guys I had to wade through all the cow pies at TPT before I got here. I seriously don't think any American would be offended to honor our troops. Heck I don't even think the Taliban would either.


Remember my post up ^^^^ there, where I said that Somewhatshocked made a point to inform me that TPT is run by a Canadian Company?


----------



## anwin8D

Yeah I saw that. I still love you Canada. For your syrup and Canadian bacon!


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> No kidding. I'm on a lot of forums as well, and as soon as I have access to my pms again, I'll be sharing the story on the WWW.
> 
> Sorry for being good at something and getting people excited to do more than just beg for free stuff.


Good! You should def. Share the story all over the place.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Black Hills Tj said:


> Oh snap...I wish I could access it, but...
> 
> Somewhatshocked took a screenshot of my profile when the activity said "private messaging Kingjombeejoe" and said, something like "you and your pal"(<<<<exact words)....(paraphrase>>>>>)better just leave it alone or I'll ban you both.


I knew they were reading our "PRIVATE MESSAGES" that's the only thing that would explain the ban after he said he wasn't going to. I didn't even log on after that.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> I knew they were reading our "PRIVATE MESSAGES" that's the only thing that would explain the ban after he said he wasn't going to. I didn't even log on after that.


I know that if you look at someone's profile it'll show the activity as "private messaging" but I have never seen it show "private messaging (memberXYZ)"


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Thats pretty unprofessional of them


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Black Hills Tj said:


> I know that if you look at someone's profile it'll show the activity as "private messaging" but I have never seen it show "private messaging (memberXYZ)"


Must be a mod perk


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Thats pretty unprofessional of them


Oh, so you think that NOW they are being unprofessional? LOL. Started when they shut down the first thread for no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Must be a mod perk


Little unethical if you ask me. And the attitude that Somewhatshocked instantly gave me when I approached him for clarificatin when DarkBlade shut down the thread was stunning...seriously.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

The mods condescending attitudes over there were completely uncalled for, as I feel I was honestly very polite when I spoke with them...or tried to.


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Oh I agree, it was ridiculous from tje first thread being locked.
The whole attitude makes me think 12 year olds run tye site.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Black Hills Tj said:


> Little unethical if you ask me. And the attitude that Somewhatshocked instantly gave me when I approached him for clarificatin when DarkBlade shut down the thread was stunning...seriously.


 I told him they had Napoleon syndrome


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Oh I agree, it was ridiculous from tje first thread being locked.
> The whole attitude makes me think 12 year olds run tye site.


Funny...Somewhatshocked told me that KJJ and I were acting like 12 year olds after the first thread was shut down


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Trust me, KJJ...I know. He FORWARDED your PRIVATE message


----------



## David4039

I thought he said start a new thread and keep it on topic. Isn't that what you did or did I miss something?


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Black Hills Tj said:


> Trust me, KJJ...I know. He FORWARDED your PRIVATE message


 To you?


----------



## Black Hills Tj

David4039 said:


> I thought he said start a new thread and keep it on topic. Isn't that what you did or did I miss something?


That's exactly what I did, then he threw a fit. Gave me an infraction for making the new RAOK results thread political. Gave me another infraction for something like "openly discussing my disagreement with a moderators decision." He also told me that I personally attacked and insulted people.

Then he told me that my new General Discussion thread was full of inappropriate content, and I received an infraction for that.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> To you?


He quoted it in a PM he sent me. Give me 10 days, and I'll show you.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Black Hills Tj said:


> He quoted it in a PM he sent me. Give me 10 days, and I'll show you.


 I believe you. It doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> I believe you. It doesn't surprise me.


That was part of the "you and your pal" message he sent. Oh how I wish I had access to those right now.

How's that for unethical?


----------



## anwin8D

Wait. They read your PMs?


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Black Hills Tj said:


> That was part of the "you and your pal" message he sent. Oh how I wish I had access to those right now.


Don't be surprised if they are gone when you go back on. You never know what they might try next. I do know they are going to watch us like hawks, which is why I think I might just find another place to do my thing.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

anwin8D said:


> Wait. They read your PMs?


At the very least they used their access to see who we were PMing. And Somewhatshocked sent me a quote from a PM that KJJ sent him.


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Do they have tue ability to delete your messages? 
Hope not.

Lol kjj @ napoleon sydrome.

Wow, somewhatshocked took that to a whole new level of immaturity, huh?


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> Don't be surprised if they are gone when you go back on. You never know what they might try next. I do know they are going to watch us like hawks, which is why I think I might just find another place to do my thing.


Oh I have no intentions of staying on TPT unless they reorganize their mods. However, I do think the entire situation is BS, and I'm not going down without letting it be known to the mods, admin, and informing the entire forum of what's going on. Even if I have to PM 5 people at a time...


----------



## kingjombeejoe

If they didn't read them its really weird that he said he wasn't going to ban us and then after we PMed each other we got banned. Tells me they read them.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Do they have tue ability to delete your messages?
> Hope not.
> 
> Lol kjj @ napoleon sydrome.
> 
> Wow, somewhatshocked took that to a whole new level of immaturity, huh?


I run a few Jeep related forums, and as an admin in PHP or VBB, you basically have access to anything you want. However, its up to you not to abuse the options you have.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Black Hills Tj said:


> Oh I have no intentions of staying on TPT unless they reorganize their mods. However, I do think the entire situation is BS, and I'm not going down without letting it be known to the mods, admin, and informing the entire forum of what's going on. Even if I have to PM 5 people at a time...


I see a lot of the members on this site and others that I go on. It shouldn't be hard to get in touch since some of them use the same user name on all the sites.


----------



## anwin8D

Seems like the NSA is more prevalent than I thought! (I'm only kidding! FBI please don't arrest me!)


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Same here. I know about 30 ppl on tpt from bettafish.
I know probably 10-12 more from mom forums.
Im sure there are otheres that I havent noticed yet too.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Same here. I know about 30 ppl on tpt from bettafish.
> I know probably 10-12 more from mom forums.
> Im sure there are otheres that I havent noticed yet too.


Is mom forums actually about Moms or does it mean something else?


----------



## CheyLillymama22

Rampant abuse of power and a whole lot of butt hurt on the part of those mods.

I just got called in for a shift at a nursing home, so ill tslk to yall later.
Goodnight all.


----------



## CheyLillymama22

kingjombeejoe said:


> Is mom forums actually about Moms or does it mean something else?


Actual mothers
We get together and spew vitriol at each other about every topic possible.
lol. Oretty funny honestly.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Actual mothers
> We get together and spew vitriol at each other about every topic possible.
> lol. Oretty funny honestly.


That sounds TERRIBLE


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> I see a lot of the members on this site and others that I go on. It shouldn't be hard to get in touch since some of them use the same user name on all the sites.


I'd like to go through and PM at the very least, the big names on TPT, like Speedie.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Black Hills Tj said:


> I'd like to go through and PM at the very least, the big names on TPT, like Speedie.


If you know the names of the people you want to get in touch with let me know i can find them one way or another if you want to let them know why you are not responding to their PMs. http://www.speedieaquatics.com/ that is speedies personal website you can reach him on there or on his youtube. I have that too if you need it. I communicate with a lot of TPT people on other sites so it's not the end of the world for me


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> If you know the names of the people you want to get in touch with let me know i can find them one way or another if you want to let them know why you are not responding to their PMs. http://www.speedieaquatics.com/ that is speedies personal website you can reach him on there or on his youtube. I have that too if you need it. I communicate with a lot of TPT people on other sites so it's not the end of the world for me


Not really anyone in particular. I just want to get the news out instead of the mods trying to keep it hush.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Awfully quiet around these parts...maybe we need to give something away here before people will jump into our chat sometime...


----------



## kingjombeejoe

Black Hills Tj said:


> Awfully quiet around these parts...maybe we need to give something away here before people will jump into our chat sometime...


Not as many late night peeps on here I guess.


----------



## Schreckeng

Im Still adjusting to the new forums


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Seems to be a smaller group at the moment..which means less BS


----------



## kingjombeejoe

I just noticed there is only 2 threads in this section


----------



## Black Hills Tj

We also have more posts just in this thread this evening than there have been on the entire forum in a while.


----------



## kingjombeejoe

you have more posts than I do and I've been a member on here since 2005.:spy:


----------



## Black Hills Tj

kingjombeejoe said:


> you have more posts than I do and I've been a member on here since 2005.:spy:


What can I say...I like to run my mouth. out:


----------



## peachii

That's horrible, sorry that happened to you. Won't do any good to send a message to the forum admin over there, I did it over an issue I had with a mod and got a reply from the admin saying I was "Childish and Stupid" for my concerns. 

It's very concerning that they open and read all the PM's when they feel like it, I feel that is an invasion of privacy. PM's should be completely off limits to volunteer, non-paid moderators and PM's to a mod should always be private and not shared with anyone else, period. The level of un-professionalism shocks me.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Well well well...look who found us.


----------



## peachii

Had to go paint my face green and get my creepy face on before i could follow CLM's message she sent me


----------



## kingjombeejoe

peachii said:


> Had to go paint my face green and get my creepy face on before i could follow CLM's message she sent me


eep: You better watch out. You never know whos watching.


----------



## Zapins

Woahhh what happened? This thread is huge already after 1 day! 

Seems something big went down on the planted tank forum?

How many people are affected?


----------



## peachii

So excited. Found a few new plants today at Petco/Petsmart. Hygrophilia Corymbosa Compacta Stricta, googling I can't find any information of if this is really a compact, smaller version. I really wanted it to stay smaller than the huge ones we currently have. The lady at Petco gave us a few plants eaten up by algae, hopefully I can save them. I have one that I have no idea what it is.

Do you guys have any clue? (had to put new batteries in the camera and picked the wrong date ) I don't know whether to take it off the coconut stuff and reattach it to our driftwood. It has Rhizomes but looks pretty sad right now.


----------



## Black Hills Tj

Zapins said:


> Woahhh what happened? This thread is huge already after 1 day!
> 
> Seems something big went down on the planted tank forum?
> 
> How many people are affected?


Mod got trigger happy...shut down a Massive RAOK where I was giving away about 100 RCS, folks donated to cover shipping for our military folks, and some folks donated plants.

Three of my threads were shut down.

Two of us are for sure banned over there. Some others followed us over because we are sick of the BS.


----------



## peachii

BHTJ, if I was included in the shrimp offer I'd be happy to pay shipping. Just let me know. No hard feelings if I am not. 

The spiral looking plant we were discussing the other night, would you want to trade for them? I have only a few clippings that might be of interest most all my plants are pretty common right now. I have Hygro Pinnafolia, Hygro brown, an antler fern floater that is the prettiest floater I have ever seen! The roots are gorgeous. You said you just got it, I'd hate to not send you something you might like in return for it.


----------

